# Thanks you all



## darnroberta (May 1, 2020)

Thanks for allowing me to join ..  I've recently become homeless and where I have set up camp I noticed a bunch of broken glass all over .. through out the time of being there I've investigated and found a ton of different bottles and other things as well.  I'm having a hard time doing research on them ..  my Google lense takes me to shopping as I capture a picture and try to check it out on the web . I'm really looking for a buyer for them however I would def like to know what I've got.  If there's anyway to look them up that's more sufficient than Google lense I would really appreciate the advice.   Hers a few pics of some of them.  I will. Follow shortly with a group pic thanks in advance


----------



## planeguy2 (May 1, 2020)

#2 kind of looks like a perfume bottle.


----------



## darnroberta (May 1, 2020)

I Google lensed that one and this is what came up..


----------



## planeguy2 (May 1, 2020)

It could be a vase.


----------



## darnroberta (May 1, 2020)

Very well could be. Tbh I'm not sure it even is an old one. It was just in with them so I thought maybe ..lol.  I have a sampler perfume bottle I guess.  Are bottles worth more with lids ?


----------



## planeguy2 (May 1, 2020)

Usually if you have the lid it is worth more. the old Quaker bottle is defiantly younger than 1935 but older than 1970, mot sure of the exact date.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2020)

I see a bunch of cool things there. Meds, fancy perfume bottles whiskey and condimint bottles and a white glass cream jar. I feel for you and your living situation. I hope everything works out for you.  When i search the river by me i pass a couple homeless camps along the river. They are there at night making fires,fishing and eating and sleeping. They are gone by morning. I stayed later than i should have one night. People tell me i am crazy they are gonna rob, you or worse! There were like 20 guys and i can say they did not say or even approach me. They looked like a bunch of nice people. They are people like you and me just not doing so good. It can happen to anyone. Good luck and welcome to antique-bottles.  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## darnroberta (May 1, 2020)

Here's another one I have. I think most of what I have are reg everyday things... However I do have several that have caught my eye


----------



## planeguy2 (May 1, 2020)

That is a ace shoe polish bottle. Id guess 1940 or so.


----------

